# Unterschiede zwischen den EE-Servern?



## MichiM (29. Okt 2007)

Hallo,


es gibt ja eine ganze Palette von EE-Servern, aber worin liegen denn da die wesentlichen Unterschiede? (mal abgesehen von OpenSource / Nicht-OpenSource)

Tomcat, Glassfish, JBoss, BEA WebLogic, IBM WebSphere, Sun Application Server, Oracle, SAP, Orion, ...

Wann reichen der Tomcat oder der Glassfish z.B. nicht mehr? Welche Vorteile bietet jetzt z.B. der JBoss-Server? usw.


Gruß Michi


----------



## Wildcard (29. Okt 2007)

Nicht den Geronimo vergessen...  :wink:


----------



## MichiM (30. Okt 2007)

Wollte keinen ausgrenzen.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2007)

Ziemlich nervend sind die unterschiedlichen Naming Service Implementierungen. Jeder Server hat eine andere 
Naming Strategie, die eine Anpassung aller Clients notwendig macht. Das Deployment auf jedem Server ist auch
unterschiedlich. Am extremsten finde ich Geronimo mit seinen Deployment Descriptoren, wo man jede noch so 
kleine Abhängigkeit zu irgendwelchen Jar-Dateien extra auflisten muss.
Auch die Zeit, die man durch das Deployen von Anwendungen verliert (beim Testen/Entwickeln), ist nicht zu vernachlässigen. 
Glassfish ist vermutlich der langsamste von allen (wenn man mit Eclipse arbeitet). Irgendwie nervt das. Man kann 
nicht einfach eine WAR, EAR Datei auf jeden beliebigen Server deployen, ohne Änderungen am Deployment 
vorzunehmen.


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (31. Okt 2007)

Zuerst mal muss man differenzieren was überhaupt ein Application Server ist. Tomcat und Jetty sind lediglich Webcontainer und eigentlich nur ein Teil eines Application Servers.

Wenn Du nur eine Webanwendung entwickeln willst reicht ein Tomcat oder Jetty vollkommen aus. Beim Thema EJB, JMS und JBI wird Du an einem Application Server aber nicht mehr vorbeikommen.

Ich persönlich verwende den Tomcat für kleine Webprojekte und habe bei größeren Projekten den Glassfish/SJSAS oder SAP NetWeaver im Einsatz.

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## byte (1. Nov 2007)

Marcel Gascoyne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SAP NetWeaver


Mein Beileid!


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (1. Nov 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Marcel Gascoyne hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nich alles kann man sich aussuchen  :cry: 

Gruß,
Marcel


----------

